# Missing Pod piece



## Admiral Nelson (Feb 28, 2002)

What's suppose to go on the inside roof where the gap is? Something should go there, but what? Was this an oversite?


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Admiral Nelson said:


> What's suppose to go on the inside roof? There are holes for a piece but I can't find anything. Something should go there, but what? Was this an oversite?


The scanner thingy hands down from the roof. Its a big thing that looks like a football with two rods coming out and a handle on the bottom.

You can see it in the center, here...


----------



## Admiral Nelson (Feb 28, 2002)

djnick66 said:


> The scanner thingy hands down from the roof. Its a big thing that looks like a football with two rods coming out and a handle on the bottom.
> 
> You can see it in the center, here...


There's a gap up there that should have something covering it joining the two side pieces.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

LOL I mention that on my finished Pod post. The roof is NASTY unless you cut a new solid one from sheet stock. This is what you see


----------



## Admiral Nelson (Feb 28, 2002)

I wonder why this was done? Has to be a goof.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

There are a couple issues with the "ceiling" anyway so making a new one from thin sheet plastic will take care of several problems. One is the big crack from front to back where the two halves meet... The second are the other holes and pegs on the ceiling that need to be filled or carved down. The small holes down the sides are for two frong to back girders. Unfortunately the outside top piece of the pod doesn't cover these holes, so they should be plugged and filled in anyway as they show on the outside of the model. Just cut a rectangle to fit over the kit interior, and then glue the two beams front to back inside the side beams. Fix the scanner thingy in place up front. Its not hard. If you don't want to mess with the beams and holes, just cut a ceiling to fit in between the two beams.


----------



## Admiral Nelson (Feb 28, 2002)

Hey Dave, I build *and* talk on the computer.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Your Pod is shaping up nicely!


----------



## Admiral Nelson (Feb 28, 2002)

djnick66 said:


> Your Pod is shaping up nicely!


Thanks. I build slowly and don't get in a hurry. Just on the weekends and few hours.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

I am fortunate I can work on kits at work. But then I usually have a couple going at a time. I may work non stop a few days then let it sit a month or two. Sometimes, like with the Pod and Seaview, I will build one quickly to see how it goes together for when I build a more detailed version with lights or aftermarket stuff.

I should have my Chariots Tuesday... whoo hoo!


----------



## Admiral Nelson (Feb 28, 2002)

djnick66 said:


> I am fortunate I can work on kits at work. But then I usually have a couple going at a time. I may work non stop a few days then let it sit a month or two. Sometimes, like with the Pod and Seaview, I will build one quickly to see how it goes together for when I build a more detailed version with lights or aftermarket stuff.
> 
> I should have my Chariots Tuesday... whoo hoo!


I'm really not looking forward to the Chariot because of how hard it looks to paint. :freak:


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

It doesn't seem too hard to me. I use Tamiya Tape for masking, and it is excellent. Also, unless I really need to airbrush something, I use Tamiya's spray laquers. They are excellent spray paints (way better than Testors junk) and they are very durable. You can mask over them, handle them, etc. Plus since they are laquers, you can overpaint them by hand and they base color won't lift up. You can tape and overspray the paints in just an hour or two in most cases.


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

*Pod Ceiling Fix*

With a little creative license I added an inner hatch , grab handle, and lighting fixtures.


----------



## Sonett (Jul 21, 2003)

My own solution was to deviate from the instructions and cement the two halves together early on in my assembly. I then puttied the parts to hide the seam and them painted it. My finished result was a ceiling without any seam lines.


----------



## Admiral Nelson (Feb 28, 2002)

Ductapeforever said:


> With a little creative license I added an inner hatch , grab handle, and lighting fixtures.


Let's see the whole thing!


----------



## Admiral Nelson (Feb 28, 2002)

I would still like to know if this was intentional on Moebius to leave this as is. Seems strange for such a detailed kit.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

I just decided not to look up.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Admiral Nelson said:


> I would still like to know if this was intentional on Moebius to leave this as is. Seems strange for such a detailed kit.


Its kind of common for companies to cut corners in areas like this. I just bought a Tamiya figure set that includes extra arms to make optional poses for the soldiers. Great idea. However, you don't get enough guns to make the new poses so the box says to make the poses shown in the illustrations you have to buy a second (at $16) set of figures... Seems to me they could have given you the TWO extra guns required... yet you get a dozen or so surplus parts. Go figure.


----------



## Sonett (Jul 21, 2003)

Here are a few shots of the finished result of my Pod ceiling. As you can see, no seam lines!


----------



## Admiral Nelson (Feb 28, 2002)

Sonett said:


> Here are a few shots of the finished result of my Pod ceiling. As you can see, no seam lines!


Very nice. Let's see all of it.


----------



## Sonett (Jul 21, 2003)

Thanks! Here are a few interior shots. I'm still finishing up the exterior (should be by tomorrow) This has been a great kit with excellent tooling and very easy to achieve some nice results. My hat goes off to the entire Moebius team!


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Sonett said:


> Thanks! Here are a few interior shots. I'm still finishing up the exterior (should be by tomorrow) This has been a great kit with excellent tooling and very easy to achieve some nice results. My hat goes off to the entire Moebius team!


Oh man Sonett that is absolutely fabulous ...You're totally right about' Hats off to the Moebius Team' These kits are setting new benchmarks with every new one released:thumbsup:...Can't wait to see your final assembly:wave:
Mcdee


----------



## Dave Metzner (Jan 1, 1970)

The kit ceiling has been produced exactly as it was designed!

Dave


----------



## toyroy (Jul 17, 2005)

PM Moderator said:


> The kit ceiling has been produced exactly as it was designed!
> 
> Dave


You _designed_ a leaky pod roof?  Danger, danger, Will Robinson!


----------



## Dave Metzner (Jan 1, 1970)

We designed a kit that could be produced at an affordable cost!
And would build a reasonable representation of the Space Pod.....

Dave


----------



## AJ-1701 (May 10, 2008)

PM Moderator said:


> We designed a kit that could be produced at an affordable cost!
> And would build a reasonable representation of the Space Pod.....
> 
> Dave


Affordable works for those that must import... :woohoo: I got round it by using some card which also helped hide the wiring I did too :thumbsup:


----------



## Admiral Nelson (Feb 28, 2002)

Sonett said:


> Thanks! Here are a few interior shots. I'm still finishing up the exterior (should be by tomorrow) This has been a great kit with excellent tooling and very easy to achieve some nice results. My hat goes off to the entire Moebius team!


Good job! What color is that wall?


----------



## j2man (Jun 18, 1999)

And a great representation it is! I love my pod. AND can't wait for the Chariot. Affordable and Lovable.


----------

